

How to Unlock Foreign Languages: 11 Principles - msandler
http://www.andrewskotzko.com/how-to-unlock-foreign-languages/

======
skotzko
(author here) A) Thanks for sharing this @mdsandler. B) I added a lot of
resource links and downloads in the FAQ at the end. If I've missed something
good, let me know and I'll add it.

